# Help with costume for baby



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

So my niece will be 8 mos. old for Halloween, and as her crazy Halloween Aunt I have committed to making her a spider costume. Being me, I won't go buy something pre-made from the store. I'm pretty sure I know how I'm going to piece it together but I wanted to start out with one of those footy pajama things in black as a base to add too. Problem is, I can't find one in black or honestly any solid dark color. Apparently black is not a popular color for babies. So anyone know of someplace I can find something like that? 

I've checked all the normal baby chain stores and online I've searched for pj's, sleep & plays, and onesies (but those don't have legs apparently). As I don't have kids, I'm lost as to how to proceed. Help!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Have you considered fabric dye?

Personally, I'd go to a McCall's sewing pattern. Or I'd use black children's thermal wear. Like long johns. It should be comfortable for N. Texas climate at that time. And if it's chilly...she can wear a coat or something.

Start with this....










Then I'd make some long sock-type tubes, etc....etc.

Black Thermal Wear


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I did think about dye and that is a possibilty. I just didn't realize it would be this hard to find black baby clothing. The thermals are a good idea, but so far no luck finding baby sizes.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

spideranne said:


> I did think about dye and that is a possibilty. I just didn't realize it would be this hard to find black baby clothing. The thermals are a good idea, but so far no luck finding baby sizes.


How about this place? They even have a halloween writing contest.RustyBumperWorld

When I google black baby clothes, I get lots of links popping up.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hahaha my son was a spider for his first Halloween (at 10 mos). I still have the costume somewhere. I'm sure he wouldn't mind loaning it out for your niece to use.


----------

